# Sig request - Gratitude and rep to all who give it a shot :)



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*The Request:*
I would love a picture for my sig featuring members of Black House and their logo (See my avy), faded together in some fancy-looking way 

*Pics:*

















*Title:*
Black House MMA


*Sub-Text:*
Nuttin' but love


*Colors:*
Black and white - perhaps a little red if the mood takes you 

*Size:*
Must fit into signature



All attempts will recieve rep if I haven't just repped you  Your name will also be placed where MC's is below my sig ATM 

And thanks to all who gives it a shot, very much appreciated


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Did you get that picture from the thread that Kry posted?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Yup, had to be done  it's awesome 

Hope I didn't do anything illegal?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Nah it's all good, I was just curious. :thumbsup:

I may give it a try tonight. My computer is still ver messed up so I am not sure PS will work that great but I will try. :thumbsup:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Nah it's all good, I was just curious. :thumbsup:
> 
> I may give it a try tonight. My computer is still ver messed up so I am not sure PS will work that great but I will try. :thumbsup:


That's awesome man, it will be very much appreciated


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Thats just beautiful Budhi


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Thats just beautiful Budhi


I think it will be yes, can't wait until someone dares to take on this challenge  With the skill people in here have it can only become awesome


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Here is what I came up with.










EDIT: I swear these things look better in Photoshop than when I post them... :dunno:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Here is what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fine to me Hit.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Here is what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it mate - fine bit of work...

Thanks a thousand times  I will wear it with pride


----------

